# Brewfather - scaling for mini-BIAB



## new2brewstu (9/12/19)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of scaling a recipe for my mini-BIAB setup (BigW 19L pot). With some help from biabrewer.info I was able to get their BIABacus spreadsheet properly filled out and everything scaled nicely for my setup. The only problem is, the spreadsheet isn't super portable, and would be awesome if I could use an app of some sort to organize my brew day.

Insert Brewfather

It seems like a great solution, and even better, it's free to use for my limited use. I transcribed the numbers over from BIABacus into a custom recipe, as well as tried to export the original recipe I found and used Brewfather to auto-scale it down. The numbers come in close to BIABacus, however water usage is *completely* different between BIABacus and Brewfather.

BIABacus has me with about 16L of mash with a 1.5L sparge. Lot of mash & small sparge is what I would expect. Brewfather on the other hand wants a small amount of mash (about 7L), with lots of sparge and top up water. This seems completely counter intuitive to mash with such a small amount of water!

Messing around with my equipment isn't really bringing that much mash water back into the mash step. I can adjust a bit if I impose a limit on sparge water, but it doesn't allow to limit or avoid top-up. I don't know if I'm just not using it right or if maybe the software isn't great for small brews.

Anyone have any experience or guidance around Brewfather?


----------



## new2brewstu (9/12/19)

Attaching both BIABacus spreadsheet and print from Brewfather


----------

